# everyone meet Chester, new addition - especially FAO shell195



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Well Dom needed a play mate, and look what we found!! meet Chester, a chocolate swirl, Doms new boyfriend, and i mean this literally!! Chester has been violated several times on the way home and a few times since bein home, think Doms all bonked out now though so Chester can have a rest

isnt he lovely! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks good enough to eat. Where's he from he's lovely:flrt:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW girlies you kept that quiet!!!!

hes adorable, naughty Dommie, saying that Chester is handsome so can blame him :lol2:

Bet those claws can do some damage! 

Does this mean when i finally see you i get 2 skunky cuddles??????


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Looks good enough to eat. Where's he from he's lovely:flrt:


 
We collected him from bournemouth, from someone who was very reluctant to rehome him but had to due to family health issues, but this is the little guy Diablo and Faith originally got in October. He's all ours now though :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jo said:


> WOW girlies you kept that quiet!!!!
> 
> hes adorable, naughty Dommie, saying that Chester is handsome so can blame him :lol2:
> 
> ...


 
didnt keep it that quiet, we only found out about him on friday and got him on sunday!

and yes it means you get 2 skunky cuddles :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

He's lovely :flrt::flrt:

Neil & Debra


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

CAT YOU:censor: YY DO YHOO RRUB IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!



















ONLI JOKIN LOVLEY:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> didnt keep it that quiet, we only found out about him on friday and got him on sunday!
> 
> and yes it means you get 2 skunky cuddles :lol2:


 
awwww well i think you should get ya back sides down here ASAP. ive waited so long to meet Domino and now with Chester and my baby i think you should be planning a trip to Kent sooooooooooooon

chocolate cake on tap for you!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jo said:


> awwww well i think you should get ya back sides down here ASAP. ive waited so long to meet Domino and now with Chester and my baby i think you should be planning a trip to Kent sooooooooooooon
> 
> chocolate cake on tap for you!!!


im due to start my diet soon! :lol2:

we need to be able to afford comin down to kent before we can actually come down hehe, we havent got a cooker cos the money for it went on Chester :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He's Gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Glad you managed to get him tho. He'll be spoilt rotten with you 2.
:flrt:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im due to start my diet soon! :lol2:
> 
> we need to be able to afford comin down to kent before we can actually come down hehe, we havent got a cooker cos the money for it went on Chester :lol2:


haha Chester best start cooking then without a cooker hehe

Dont do diet until you've been here otherwise ill scoff a whole double choc cake with creme infront of you haha


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Very nice. Just out of interest are they both entire males i.e. both got their boy bits? If so watch out for fighting.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Very nice. Just out of interest are they both entire males i.e. both got their boy bits? If so watch out for fighting.


 
yeah both have their tackle, and both are going to be monitored for fightin as im fully aware of most males of any species fightin, they are getting on well at the moment though, and should any aggression become apparent, either one or both will have their nuts chopped off. Dom is too busy givin Chester a good seein to, and funnily enough, Chester doesnt seem to mind! :lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

He is gorgeous - I am always amazed at how long their claws are - like fingers!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> He is gorgeous - I am always amazed at how long their claws are - like fingers!!


aye theyre due for a cut but we lettin him settle before we do them


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

What a sweet looking boy :flrt:


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

so cute i really want one!!! but im not allowed one!! x



(hows ja ja and pimms doing?)


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


I hads a sneak preview!!! I love chester, hes got gourjous markings like on his sides and legs, soo need to meet him and domino, but i bet you wont be able to bring them to melton will you?

Haha i was guessing all day and emma wouldnt tell me, although you had been saying you was thinking of getting Dom a new play mayte!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yay you finally gots him home 

he is gorgas cat :flrt::flrt::flrt:

so glad Dom likes him :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

he likes him a bit too much emma:flrt::flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*I`M HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRREEE*


*Oh my god hes flippin gorgeous:flrt::flrt::flrt:*

*And why did I not get informed of this before:bash:*

*I`ll have to sulk.... unless him and Dom come to visit soon(when hes fully settled of course) Pleeeeeease (said in a whiney voice) or we could visit you:whistling2:*
*Maybe Dom was bonking so much as he doesnt think theres enough testosterone in your house LOL*

*I had to take Elmo to the vets tonight hes got Cystitis:devil:*


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

please excuse my ignorance but, is that a skunk?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh yes an isnt he gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

please lock this thread and delete it before my wife comes home, im begging you for my bank accounts sake :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> *I`M HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRREEE*
> 
> 
> *Oh my god hes flippin gorgeous:flrt::flrt::flrt:*
> ...


im sure we can pay another visit, or you can come to us. i didnt tell anyone apart from emma, and joe happened to be textin me at the time when i was goin down for him

whos elmo?



temerist said:


> please lock this thread and delete it before my wife comes home, im begging you for my bank accounts sake :lol2:


just set ya cooker on fire, claim on the insurance, pick a cooker they dont have in stock so they have to send you a cheque, and spend the cooker money on a skunk......works for us :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

pointless having a cooker cos she never cooks in the first place, and under no circumstances is she having a bloody skunk :lol2:

John


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> pointless having a cooker cos she never cooks in the first place, and under no circumstances is she having a bloody skunk :lol2:
> 
> John


so you dont have a cooker then?!?! not even one for show??


oh shell/emma and anyone else we told..... you remember how we lost a multi in the van...... just caught the bloody thing!! and it bit me!! its been 3 feckin months and the begger is still alive!! and fat as f:censor:K:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

oh we have a cooker but its deffinatly there just for show, i dont think she even knows how to work it lol. she wanted a new fridge/freezer with a little tv on the door, bought her one, she never fills it. she wanted a slow cooker and new microwave, top of the range ones, shes never used them, then she wants a bloody 2000 pound arga, get her one, she just stars at it and says how nice it looks. bloody women


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just set ya cooker on fire, claim on the insurance, pick a cooker they dont have in stock so they have to send you a cheque, and spend the cooker money on a skunk......works for us :2thumb:


 
LMAO thats great!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> oh we have a cooker but its deffinatly there just for show, i dont think she even knows how to work it lol. she wanted a new fridge/freezer with a little tv on the door, bought her one, she never fills it. she wanted a slow cooker and new microwave, top of the range ones, shes never used them, then she wants a bloody 2000 pound arga, get her one, she just stars at it and says how nice it looks. bloody women


 
well just set one of them on fire, if you burn the arga you can get a group of skunks! :lol2:


farmercoope said:


> LMAO thats great!!!


tis true :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

NO NO NO we dont need a skunk, oh god shes gonna see this and be pestering me all night, or worse still she wont mention it and just go out an bloody buy one :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> NO NO NO we dont need a skunk, oh god shes gonna see this and be pestering me all night, or worse still she wont mention it and just go out an bloody buy one :bash:


just wait til she sees my Domino


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so you dont have a cooker then?!?! not even one for show??
> 
> 
> oh shell/emma and anyone else we told..... you remember how we lost a multi in the van...... just caught the bloody thing!! and it bit me!! its been 3 feckin months and the begger is still alive!! and fat as f:censor:K:lol2:


LOL OMG really i cant believe its still alive an stayed in the van :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL OMG really i cant believe its still alive an stayed in the van :lol2:


little shit bit me too ! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats one well travelled Multi:lol2: A bit ungrateful though 

Elmo is my Mainecoon boy:flrt:

Temerist as your wife gets so fed up of things so quickley when shes bored of you get her to send yourself round here.Id love all the new things you keep buying her:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

:lol2: what was it eating ...still got seatbelts!! well traveled Multi and I lllooooooovvvvvveeeeeeee the new skunk I want :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> :lol2: what was it eating ...still got seatbelts!! well traveled Multi and I lllooooooovvvvvveeeeeeee the new skunk I want :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 it was eatin polos, and muray mints, and cat food, erm..... the steerin wheel......seatbelts are in tact though:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> little shit bit me too ! :lol2:


 
hee hee it was a love bite i reckon :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

OH MY F:censor:G GOD!!!!! I WANT HIM I WANT HIM I WANT THEM BOTH


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

oh by the way ignore mr.grumpy. i cant wait to have my own skunkie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> OH MY F:censor:G GOD!!!!! I WANT HIM I WANT HIM I WANT THEM BOTH


 
im assumin youre the wifey then? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> oh by the way ignore mr.grumpy. i cant wait to have my own skunkie


 
Why do men always make themselves out to be the victim.:lol2: Youre welcome to keep Mr grumpy I got one of them of my own:whistling2: Skunks are so adorable :flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

you wouldnt want him, he makes out hes so hard done by and that he never gets anything he wants, hes such a prat lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> you wouldnt want him, he makes out hes so hard done by and that he never gets anything he wants, hes such a prat lol


 
ahem sister! i think you should join the sisterhood with us!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: A typical male then:whistling2:

Today I feel like joining the sisterhood:whip:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i swear if it wasnt for his cute bum, dark eyes and south african accent i would have turned lesbian years ago :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2: A typical male then:whistling2:
> 
> Today I feel like joining the sisterhood:whip:


i think you would make a great sister! :flrt::mf_dribble::lol2:



temerist said:


> i swear if it wasnt for his cute bum, dark eyes and south african accent i would have turned lesbian years ago :lol2:


 
well give him boobs and stick a wig n heels on him! then ya can be a lesleybean and still have the nice arse, dark eyes and south african accent but stilll be a member of the sisterhood! :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

funny you should mention the boobs and heels, ill seek out some pics that i have of him on his stag night :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think you would make a great sister! :flrt::mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL that made me laugh cat :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

temerist said:


> i swear if it wasnt for his cute bum, dark eyes and south african accent i would have turned lesbian years ago :lol2:


swap yeah I have a Yorkshire man, lovely blue eyes and good at DIY would swap him for a choc bar today :2thumb:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

chester is so cute lucky u i;ve only ever seen a skunk in pictures and u have 2 i'm so jealous:flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

temerist said:


> oh we have a cooker but its deffinatly there just for show, i dont think she even knows how to work it lol. she wanted a new fridge/freezer with a little tv on the door, bought her one, she never fills it. she wanted a slow cooker and new microwave, top of the range ones, shes never used them, then she wants a bloody 2000 pound arga, get her one, she just stars at it and says how nice it looks. bloody women


u need a new woman then that will use them lol 

but im sure the misses is lovely, think it was her i was talking to in pms the other night.

cat he is cute, how old is he?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

temerist said:


> oh we have a cooker but its deffinatly there just for show, i dont think she even knows how to work it lol. she wanted a new fridge/freezer with a little tv on the door, bought her one, she never fills it. she wanted a slow cooker and new microwave, top of the range ones, shes never used them, then she wants a bloody 2000 pound arga, get her one, she just stars at it and says how nice it looks. bloody women


Arga I would love an Arga :flrt: when I win the lottery I am having an Old style country kitchen with a HUGE Arga in it :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> u need a new woman then that will use them lol
> 
> but im sure the misses is lovely, think it was her i was talking to in pms the other night.
> 
> cat he is cute, how old is he?


not sure jen, said to be about 2ish, though thats an approximate

have you seen my bunny thread jen? you'll love um! go look!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not sure jen, said to be about 2ish, though thats an approximate
> 
> have you seen my bunny thread jen? you'll love um! go look!


#

no havnt seen no bunnies yet il go look

oh my word jake just did a stink, think he tryin to be a skunk:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

innit good when a plan comes together :flrt:

he's looking a lot less orange than he did back in october i have to say!

N


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nerys said:


> innit good when a plan comes together :flrt:
> 
> he's looking a lot less orange than he did back in october i have to say!
> 
> N


 
dont worry, give him a month with us he will soon be yellow.........:devil::lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

wonder what faith would think if she knew u had her skunk??

i remember a tiff between u 2 when u were sat here on rfuk eatin jam rolly polly n i was pumpin t into ditta

is it the same skunk faith put into the comp for halloween? i remember she put a pic up of it wearin a red devil costume??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: to Cat on 2 counts:whistling2: You always manage to cheer me up:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> wonder what faith would think if she knew u had her skunk??
> 
> i remember a tiff between u 2 when u were sat here on rfuk eatin jam rolly polly n i was pumpin t into ditta
> 
> is it the same skunk faith put into the comp for halloween? i remember she put a pic up of it wearin a red devil costume??


 
oohhh you little stirrer! hehe

as fas as i know faith and diablo only had one skunk so it must be the same one. i dunno what she would think, dont really care either, hes ours now n hes here to stay :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont worry, give him a month with us he will soon be yellow.........:devil::lol2:


what u gona do spray paint him, he will be worth more then lol do him yellow n blue


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

chester is gorgeous  lucky you - lol @ the cooker - I might try that trick as mine is broken and has been for about 2 yrs now but other things always get presendence over buying a new one - knowing my luck though I'd probably blow myself up in the process as its gas!!!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

in fairness to lin, she was in floods when she had to part with her skunk.. absolute floods.. she nearly had me at it too , its awful walking away and leaving someone in bits as they see their pet being loaded up.. i felt so bad.. and it was not "repossesed" just incase anyone tries to infer that, sometimes life chucks a swerve ball at people, and you have to do the right thing by way of family and pets, sometimes that leaves big holes.

regardless of the differences that there might have been between past owners (says she staying firmly out of it for once), the main thing is that chester has a loving home, who i know will do their best for him. 

they will have their own way of keeping their skunks, which will end up being unique to them and their situation. just as there are differences between the way the rest of us keep skunks, so there is no one recipe for success. restricting yourself to one school of thought only serves to stagnate the mind. their skunks will adapt to their life, and they will adapt to the skunks lives.. just as the rest of us do, lol. i think there is more us adapting to them than the other way round at times tho!

i am sure lin, or any other skunk owner, would not doubt that cat would do her best for her skunks, and would be happy that her old one is safe, well fed and well cared for. 

if i got hit by a bus and killed tomorrow, and Ray and Lou were the only people who would take my skunks on, would i mind that it was them? well.. a little maybe, i might wish for quanah to have the odd nip in a suprising place  but at the end of the day, i would at least not worry about the love they would get. despite the fact that we do not get on, and lets face it, you would struggle to have missed that point.. i've never said they don't love their animals.. and nor have i ever said, don't bother asking them, just because i don't like them. people make up their own minds on people based on what they find themselves. if i could no longer keep my skunks, at least i know they would be loved regardless of where they came from. they are skunks, not mini people extensions, it would not be their fault that Nerys used to own them!!

in the event of something happening, i know there are places where they would be taken on, so its not something i am likely to need to do, but.. i'm not so shallow as to dismiss them purely out of personal feelings

& if there is one thing i will say for cat, its that everytime she is even a tiny bit worried about dom, she is straight on the phone or text or net to talk it over or look it up.. which is as ever, totally fine by me...

will be looking forward to a good stream of pics of him from now on tho!

N


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Totally agree N. Sometimes we all have to put our personal feelings aside to do what is the best/right thing. Im not lucky enough to be owned by a Skunk but I do know that Chester will have all the love and care he ever needs with Cat/Ditta.:notworthy:

Enough of that I need a Skunk fix:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys I think your signiture says it just right and i'm sure that Ray and Lou feel the same at the bottom of it! :no1: of course im always here, not sure what dad would think of having like 10 in the house, but he cant loose anymore hair!!:lol2:


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

*skips thread* Wow what a gawwwwjus skunkie :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Arga I would love an Arga :flrt: when I win the lottery I am having an Old style country kitchen with a HUGE Arga in it :flrt:


 Get a rayburn. Far more versatile.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I knew it would only be a matter of time before another skunk joined the home Cat and Ditta, after you saw how much fun he had with Nerys's skunks the other month at the garage party. He looks lovely. I'm sure Dom thinks all his Xmasses have come all at once.
I'm not a wannabe skunk owner but I do enjoy seeing them and he is pretty.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I absolutely love them but dont feel I could give a Skunk what it needs to live a happy life (whatever my OH says) so no skunks for me I will just enjoy Cat/Dittas boys:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I absolutely love them but dont feel I could give a Skunk what it needs to live a happy life (whatever my OH says) so no skunks for me I will just enjoy Cat/Dittas boys:flrt:


you know youre gunna get one! ste wants one for his buffday now!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know youre gunna get one! ste wants one for his buffday now!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I will pretend I never heard that:lol2:
Hes to old for a birthday Skunk hes 55 this year:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I will pretend I never heard that:lol2:
> Hes to old for a birthday Skunk hes 55 this year:whistling2:


ya never too old for skunkies....... does that mean you neer gettin another pet for ya birthday or christmas ever again? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ya never too old for skunkies....... does that mean you neer gettin another pet for ya birthday or christmas ever again? :whistling2:


But Im 5 years younger than him so its ok for me to get another Sphynx:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> But Im 5 years younger than him so its ok for me to get another Sphynx:whistling2:


 
thats ageist!!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Awwwww!!! what a lush skunkie!!! ..... Ive skipped through the thread, but Im sure I recognise him :hmm: *goes back to the start to read through lol*


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

cat...... yhoo no yhoo love me enaugh to take him and dom to visit me and 'accedently' leave them hear and take the mivering dog with yhoo instead....X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats ageist!!


 
Me ageist..............................no never:whistling2: he knows I loves him really but stiil no skunk for him














YET:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

*lmao*

yet beein the operative wurd lol u no u would love 1!!
:lol2: X x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> cat...... yhoo no yhoo love me enaugh to take him and dom to visit me and 'accedently' leave them hear and take the mivering dog with yhoo instead....X x


 
he can come for a visit connor but will be comin back with us im afraid :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

*Evil*



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he can come for a visit connor but will be comin back with us im afraid :lol2:


 evil just evil im sure...... there must be sum way hmmmmm:whip: nope that wont work....... X x


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww hes cute


----------

